# Bubbles coming out of mouth and squeaking?



## Timothy C (Jun 20, 2013)

Hi,

Yesterday I picked up my Herman's tortoise from the outside enclosure to bring it inside. It made a squeaking noise but they both often do that when I pick them up. When I put it back into the enclosure it started making loud squeaking noises and sticking its head out really far. When it was pulling its head back in it was making a sort of groaning noise and loud squeaking sounds. I picked him up and realised that there was some bubbles coming out of his mouth.

He was given a bath and was drinking. I have given him another one today although I haven't seen him drinking today. I have separated him from the other one.

I really don't know what this is as I have not seen it before. I have researched it and found out that it could be an infection or dehydration (heat stroke?).

Does anyone know what this is or what I should do?

Thanks,
Tim


----------



## apromann4 (Jun 20, 2013)

Hmm, bubbles from moutg, i read that before, over heating tort

Sent from my S100 using TortForum mobile app


----------



## wellington (Jun 20, 2013)

Torts can over heat quickly. Give about three soaks a day even put some pedialite in the soak water. If things get worse take him to a good reptile vet that has had experience with torts if possible. When temps are extremely hot out, spraying the enclosure with hose water will help keep the temps down some. Good luck. Hope all is well.


----------

